# Flat packed vivarium advice please - can't fit glass into runners



## rillrill (Aug 11, 2010)

Need some advice on how to fit glass into runners! My brother got his first bearded dragon today and the vivarium came flat packed. So far the viv is built and all electrics installed but we cannot install the glass, the runners seem to be warped (the deep runner is at the top and the shallow on the bottom, we checked) and the glass won't click in or slide in at all - any advice how to fix this?


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

i had this problem with my first viv i heightened the lower and upper runners with strips of paper till it fit but theres probably an easier way to do it.


----------



## rillrill (Aug 11, 2010)

We've tried heightening the runners, can't get them high enough for glass to fit, they just warp and pop off the viv. :censor:
Cheers for the help. :2thumb:


----------



## the_viper (Aug 18, 2010)

glue them to viv, double sided tape ?


----------



## Joel_H (Jun 4, 2009)

silicone: victory:


----------



## rillrill (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions everyone! The glass is taped on to the viv at the moment but we're picking up some new runners tomorrow. : victory: If the glass doesn't fit we'll try silicone. :2thumb:


----------



## Arrogant Dew (Jul 21, 2009)

The runners should be fixed to the viv.
Slot the glass in to the top runner, the glass should now clear the bottom runner. let it drop in to the bottom runner. It should not drop down enough to fall out. 
If the glass won't clear the bottom runner then it's too big, if the top runner won't hold the glass in place when you drop it in to the bottom runner, then the glass is too small.
Hope this helps.


----------



## spatte88 (Jun 29, 2009)

rillrill said:


> Thanks for the suggestions everyone! The glass is taped on to the viv at the moment but we're picking up some new runners tomorrow. : victory: If the glass doesn't fit we'll try silicone. :2thumb:


Not to state the obvious but just be wary of silicone as you allow a few days for the fumes to dissipate when silicone is concerned as it could be harmful to your Beardie!


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

I use contact adhesive to attach glass runners, much quicker than silicone.


----------

